# How To Get Started



## Vet4Bettas (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I currently have 5 pet store Bettas I bought on a whim not too long ago (I have two 10gal tanks split with dividers. 2males, 3 females)

I have show dogs and I am a vet student, and I'm interested in show bettas. I won't be active in dogs because of the hours and expense, and while I know fish aren't cheap, and are still time consuming, they aren't as bad as having multiple dogs in coat and spending every weekend on the road 

Anyway, I'm curious about how to get started with good stock. I have my five pet store fish that I'm hoping to get my feet wet with, learn to care for them, deal with problems, etc, before I sink too much money into really nice fish, only to accidentally kill them....

So, how do I go about finding a good breeder? I've seen aqua bid, but I don't know enough about a correct fish to tell what is good and what is bad.

I'm also still learning a lot about Bettas in general, so if you have any links to information about Betta genetics, standards, tail types/colors, etc, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!!


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

ACCEDENTLY PUSHED SEND STILL EDITING
ah let me think... hear are some basics I can think of!

1. learn about the nitrogen cycle
2. learn about heating for bettas
3. what ph they like
4. use soft fabric plants and decorations with no sharp edges (check the inside of the decor too! ) if you are gonna get a show betta you need to be real carful with that so they don't rip their fins
5. learn about common diseases in bettas so you know whats happening if they get sick
6. always have a "first aid kit" filled with things like : stress coat, aquarium salt, epsom salt, fungus cure, general cure, and others. honestly just google fish first aid kit.
7. I hear indian almond leaves help imitate bettas natural habitat
8. If you are serious about show bettas I would say don't get divided tanks. Cause sometimes when the bettas decide to act tuff and flare at each other they can "blow a fin" basicly they were to tuff and ripped their fin. and sometimes its stressful for them to be in divided tanks.
9. CLEAN, make sure you have a regular cleaning day so your babs won't get sick
10. Good food, new life spectrum is a real good brand. and get some frozen foods like blood worms to feed once a week. fast one day a week to clear out there system
11. make sure they have plenty of places to hide rest and get away if they feel stressed. Just like us fish need to be alone sometimes and relax.
12. bettas breath air because of thier labiranth organ. so have a nice place for them to rest near the surface. floating plants, betta logs or betta leaves are good.
13. gentle filter, hang on back filters can grab fins and push around long tailed bettas. A sponge filter is a better option.
14. Five gallon minimum ( in my opinion ) for a healthy tank.
15. prime is the best water conditioner 

And thats all I can really think of ; u ;


----------

